# CPR Online Tutorial



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't have any online info but I honestly can't reccomend a proper first aid course enough. It was only a day and wasn't too expensive at all. It has given me some very valuable knowledge that has come in handy a couple of times already. That said, minus the CPR, defribulator and the choking thing you could get the rest of the info online from various sources. I take the first aid hanbook they gave me with me whenever i go camping, a good refresher in case of emergencies.


----------



## ausbass (Feb 15, 2007)

Seeing as Im a lifesaver Im qualified in CPR, EAR, Defribrillation, Senior First Aid, Spinal Management and Advanced Resus. I have found these qualifications useful when Im camping, especially when a mate dropped a knife on his foot! :shock: 
I cant stress enough that everyone should be proficient (not just qualified) in performing CPR and first aid, and recommend doing the Senior First Aid course from local St John service or even enrolling in a specialised Outdoor First Aid course.

Oh and always carry a first aid kit!


----------

